# Aaaaa!



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

I am now three essays and a load of little bits of work behind at university, I did TEN essays last term with no problem so whats the problem now?? I have explained to my tutors who have all been great, but I can't help but think people will run out of patience. My mum died 2 years ago and I know that has made my symptoms worse, but two years on?? Maybe it's affecting me more than I realise. I gave myself all of today to do an essay and now it's the evening and I've just been curled up all day with a hot water bottle. Does anyone else ever feel bad about always having to use the excuse of your stomach all the time? I somehow feel it's my fault and I should just shut up and get 0% or something.


----------



## KayWill (Feb 15, 2005)

I probably wouldn't take a 0% b/c that will just end up causing you more stress, which will be even worse for your IBS. Maybe just talk to your advisor at school, see what they can do?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes a death does hit later than one would expect if you did not get enough time to properly grieve when it happened (and not many of us really do enough with the emotions when they happen and that comes out sooner or later).I don't know the system there, but is it possible to take an incomplete and finish the work over the summer. Might take the pressure off a bit if you can get as much done now, but have a bit of breather room if you do not get everything finished (and do the professors know, not just the tutors, that you are stuggling, it may be time to do a sit down with them to work out options)Sometimes it is easy to use physical issues to avoid other things we do not want to do, and only you can answer questions like...could I have sat with the bottle in front of the computer and gotten it done anyway sort of thing?And sometimes we really are blocked in writing for various reasons, maybe if you could write a page every day, on something, even it if it is bad, even if it doesn't end up being in the essay you turn in. Just something to get you moving towards getting it done? That might get the writing block out of the way. And this is a technique people who I know that write use to get past these things.The pain and the stress may have you depressed and that is also something that makes it really hard to get things going, so you may need to talk to someone to see if that is part of the issue as well.Hope things turn around soon.K.


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

Thank you both, I stayed up till 3am yesterday and only have 400words to go on one essay, so will get that one handed in today, and when I go on to campus I'm meeting my senior tutor.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Good Job on getting that much writing done!!K.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

sometimes we have to feel sorry for ourselves, we are only human just like when ibs catches up with us... i had tues, friday and my 1st lecture off yesterday... only the 3time i ever had time off but i was ill, uni knows about it and i look after what i ahve best i can but sometimes it does what it likes regradless of how i try to stop it...i dont worry about peoples paitence with me, i cant control what i have and if they dont want understand and live in ignorance thats there issue, i refuse to lose sleep or worsen my symptoms with it.talk to a tutor though, i have a note taker on monday morning as its the day when if it wants to play up it will, tho i have to be in attendance for the note taker to work but once there i can leave the room as often as i like







it was a relief to me... all my other lectures are ok. you are englisht o you cang et support from you local LEA for a note taker, all you need is proof from a doctor things like that


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

Just when I'm getting on better it's bloody mothers' day. Fabby. Now have to either stay up all night and do this essay, when my stomach is really painful, as once again I thought I was ok with it, but my stomach is telling me otherwise, or have to explain to my seminar leader again. Do you ever get that, where you have a stressful thing, belly is ok at the time, then gets bad a while later? Sorry, had to have a midnight moan. Hope evryone is ok.


----------

